# Fixing a keyed panel?



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Some prick decided to key me rear quarter and its too deep to polish out, the cars a good 12 years old and isn't worth much so don't want to pay to get it resprayed, whats the best way to repair it myself?


----------



## funbus (Mar 31, 2010)

put a pic of the damage up mate.


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

will do when the rain stops mate


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Yep pic would help, plenty of guys/gals to help.


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Dont suppose a picture using the camera flash will do?


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

The picture didnt come out too well, i can tell that polishing definitely wont fix it :/


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

JunglistJed said:


> The picture didnt come out too well, i can tell that polishing definitely wont fix it :/


Don't 'write it off' yet mate - you'll be pleasantly surprised at some of the hints and tips you'll get on here when we get to see those pics...

...some of the things we can't correct, we CAN hide from the average Joe out there. So there's always hope :thumb:


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Hiding is what im after  the scratch ruins the look of the car but its pointless throwing money at it










that gives an idea of the thickness, i will take another tomorrow in daylight as well!


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

to give an idea of the thickness










The scratch is longer but this is the part im worried about, widest and deepest


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone?


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

There's the g3 set that might work or chips away £50-80 for a spray job 


Sent from a better phone than my last one


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

what would be the best way to fill it in?


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

This may be of some help to you;

Part 1 - 




Part 2 -


----------



## PaulTheo (Sep 26, 2010)

You could touch in and sand back and polish which should hide most of it but would be hard to get a perfect finish


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Anything better then is is currently would be perfect mate


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

carl robson said:


> There's the g3 set that might work or chips away £50-80 for a spray job
> 
> Sent from a better phone than my last one


Your way out on price mate, I'm ChipsAway and you wouldn't get me out of bed for that!! . Rob.


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

http://www.cartouchupkits.co.uk/product/932-418/VauxhallKit1

is that something i would use?


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

robdcfc said:


> Your way out on price mate, I'm ChipsAway and you wouldn't get me out of bed for that!! . Rob.


No offence intended but a mate at work had his car keyed and that he paid about £80 for the damage having said that our place do give him tons of work so that may or may not have reflected in the price 

Sent from a better phone than my last one


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

carl robson said:


> No offence intended but a mate at work had his car keyed and that he paid about £80 for the damage having said that our place do give him tons of work so that may or may not have reflected in the price
> 
> Sent from a better phone than my last one


And which chips lad was that? I only live in Belper so will know the lad in question!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I got most of mine out with wet sanding. I think if you don't want to spend money you could get some touch up paint that is pre mixed with lacquer and build it up slow then flat it back and polish it up. Should make it look better


----------



## carl robson (Nov 16, 2011)

robdcfc said:


> And which chips lad was that? I only live in Belper so will know the lad in question!


Think the lads name is Karl only going on what I was told the lad paid it was a while ago though perhaps he meant £80. Per panel would that sound more accurate shrugs shoulders

Sent from a better phone than my last one


----------



## robdcfc (Sep 17, 2012)

carl robson said:


> Think the lads name is Karl only going on what I was told
> 
> Sent from a better phone than my last one


Know of him, believe he's jacking it in.

No wonder at those prices


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

So wet sand with 1200 grit, touch up, resand with 1200 grit and polish up?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Get something like this if you can with 2000 and 3000 grit. 
You doing it by hand or you got a polisher
http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool_De_Nibbing_Block_1.html


----------



## Jord (Apr 3, 2012)

Watch the two videos I posted, it tells you what to do..


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> Get something like this if you can with 2000 and 3000 grit.
> You doing it by hand or you got a polisher
> http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Festool_De_Nibbing_Block_1.html


what does that do?

i have a DAS6 PRO mate


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Jord said:


> Watch the two videos I posted, it tells you what to do..


I Have done mate, just want help picking the correct touch up paint etc

http://www.cartouchupkits.co.uk/product/932-418/VauxhallKit1

will that do?

And once the paint has dried and i have sanded back, what cut polish should i use?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

JunglistJed said:


> what does that do?
> 
> i have a DAS6 PRO mate


It's a small sanding block that helps you just sand the keyed area its the size of a 50p the block and the little sanding discs should cost about £10


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

My car was also done from the door to the back of the quarter panel. I never touched it up just wet sand and this was all that was left. Will get it painted in summer maybe


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> It's a small sanding block that helps you just sand the keyed area its the size of a 50p the block and the little sanding discs should cost about £10


awesome thanks, i assume 'P2000 and P3000' and 2000 and 3000 grit?


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> My car was also done from the door to the back of the quarter panel. I never touched it up just wet sand and this was all that was left. Will get it painted in summer maybe


Have you got a pic or if the original damage mate? you made a good job of that!


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

JunglistJed said:


> awesome thanks, i assume 'P2000 and P3000' and 2000 and 3000 grit?


Yep. Just take your time. I've still got a bit of work to do on my one


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

JunglistJed said:


> Have you got a pic or if the original damage mate? you made a good job of that!


I've not. Did not think at the time just wanted it gone wish I did it bad and long it was about 2 and a half foot long now its about 5 inches


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> I've not. Did not think at the time just wanted it gone wish I did it bad and long it was about 2 and a half foot long now its about 5 inches


how deep was it dude?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

Bit like yours but longer. The front inch ind the back 2inchs on your one should come out its just the middle bit that looks deep. 

I'm lucky I've got a paint detective gauge that I use to help me. 
Where you from maybe someone near you can help I'm in tottenham London


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> Bit like yours but longer. The front inch ind the back 2inchs on your one should come out its just the middle bit that looks deep.
> 
> I'm lucky I've got a paint detective gauge that I use to help me.
> Where you from maybe someone near you can help I'm in tottenham London


Ahh thats made me feel a bit better, the scratch is longer then that but the rest of it is thiner and now deep so that shouldn't be a problem

im gonna wet sand and polish and see what that does.. what polish did you use after wet sanding dude?

and i live in the middle of nowhere is essex mate -.- thanks though


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

JunglistJed said:


> Ahh thats made me feel a bit better, the scratch is longer then that but the rest of it is thiner and now deep so that shouldn't be a problem
> 
> im gonna wet sand and polish and see what that does.. what polish did you use after wet sanding dude?
> 
> and i live in the middle of nowhere is essex mate -.- thanks though


This kit 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...try-hydro-tech-and-menzerna-kit/prod_842.html

Did start with the flex rotary but I'm new to rotary so I used my das6pro kit on it


----------



## JunglistJed (Oct 26, 2012)

Hasan1 said:


> This kit
> http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...try-hydro-tech-and-menzerna-kit/prod_842.html
> 
> Did start with the flex rotary but I'm new to rotary so I used my das6pro kit on it


i have the menz polishes  which one did you use? and what pad?


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I used it in order 
S500- cutting pad
P085-polishing pad
P106-finishing pas


----------

